# 1 yr old snow joe won't run



## brads (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello and thanks. Tried to use my 1 year old snow joe ION 108sb-hyb and it won't run. Ran great all last year. Charger says the battery is fully charged. The chute rotates back and forth fine so there's power. However, the light won't turn on and the motor won't start up. Yes I pushed the safety switch button. As far as pushing the button on the safety key thing, mine doesn't use the safety key thing. Doesn't have one, never did. Don't know why, just doesn't. So, can't be that I think.

Here's what happened. It snowed (ha, ha) Blower sat in covered garage from last winter. Slid battery in blower and there was a small spark when battery connected, (don't know what that was all about) Tried to start blower... nothing. Like I said, chute rotates back and forth fine but no light or motor operation. I plugged an A/C power cord in and it ran great then. Just sayin'

So what do you think? Is there some kind of hidden breaker maybe? Still under warranty so I could take it back to HD but... I want to blow my snow now!!! Plz...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

There are two different interlock buttons for the Battery vs. AC power sources. Did you use the correct one for the battery?



To start the unit in battery mode, make sure the unit is unplugged and the battery is inserted. Use your finger on one hand to press the switch button on the inside of the handle (marked DC), then use your other hand to squeeze the lever.
To start the unit in electric mode, make sure the battery is removed and the unit is plugged in. Use your finger on one hand to press the switch button on the outside of the handle (marked AC), then use your other hand to squeeze the lever.


----------



## brads (Dec 16, 2017)

tabora said:


> There are two different interlock buttons for the Battery vs. AC power sources. Did you use the correct one for the battery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's exactly it. I was pushing the switch button on the outside (AC) instead of the inside. (DC) Hadn't used it since last year so... :icon-rolleyes:

Thanks :smile2:


----------



## Drj (Dec 3, 2018)

Did you ever find the issue? I have this issue except the opposite, battery works and AC doesn’t. Is it that switch? Mine is still under warranty too but the snow joe help desk isn’t helpful because they say the warranty is only for defects not wear and tear. I only used the machine on electric two times last year so not sure how that’s not a defect. But all I want to know is the issue; I’m not trying to get something for free, I just want to fix it.


----------



## mkbezan (Feb 26, 2019)

I have the same problem. When it was really cold the motor worked but the toggle switch didn't work, so I brought it inside and the toggle switch works but the motor doesn't. I tried with and without the battery.


----------



## LAW (Mar 14, 2021)

purchased iON8024-XRP in fall 2019; first the lithium batteries didn't work - took forever to get two new lesser batteries; one 1/2 years later, finally get back the lithium batteries; hugest snow storm in years, and damn thing doesn't work; hugely disappointed; huge waste of money and energy and time; would never buy again


----------

